# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Kaboodle in the Laundry

## sparkiecol

Anyone used the 2 pac (polyurethane) Kaboodle cabinetry in the laundry?
Seems you could get a pretty flash laundry, DIY, at a reasonable price?
(When you talk to local cabinet guys they talk about 4 weeks lead on the 2 pac spraying, easy just to load it off the shelf!)

----------


## intertd6

> Anyone used the 2 pac (polyurethane) Kaboodle cabinetry in the laundry?
> Seems you could get a pretty flash laundry, DIY, at a reasonable price?
> (When you talk to local cabinet guys they talk about 4 weeks lead on the 2 pac spraying, easy just to load it off the shelf!)

   We used mitre 10 two pack in our laundry with kitchen cupboards, drawers etc, looks really good.
regards inter

----------

